# ''Upper & Lower Adjustable Trailing Arms Brand New



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

*Here is our contact #562-472-8380 Mike Or 913-489-1580 Brock*
We also do custom fab work..We are always stocked with what you need.You won't have to worry about our product being on BACK ORDER... :biggrin: 









Cfab IS VERY EXCITED TO INTRODUCE OUR NEW "ON CAR" FULLY ADJUSTABLE UPPERS & FULLY BOXED FULLY WELDED LOWER REAR TRAILING ARMS , FEATURING HEAVY DUTY 2 1/2" JOHNNY JOINTS!!! WOW!!!!










1970-1972 GM A-BODY MONTE CARLO FULLY ADJUSTABLE REAR CONTROL ARMS UPPERS & LOWERS FULLY BOXED !!! HEAVY DUTY!!!

OUR C3 FAB REAR FULLY ADJUSTABLE UPPERS ARE FABRICATED WITH THE VERY BEST MATERIALS & ARE VERY HEAVY DUTY !! SAY GOODBYE TO YOUR REAR END FLEX, SLOP & WHEEL HOP ! GET RID OF THOSE OEM STAMPED STEEL CONTROL ARMS NOW ! C3 FABS REAR CONTROL ARMS ARE YOUR SOLUTION TO ANY OF THESE PROBLEMS!!! WE USE PROTHANE POLYURETHANE BUSHINGS WITH ( 1/2" ) SLEEVES. THESE ADJUSTABLE REAR UPPERS FEATURE 1.250 X .120 WALL DOM ROUND TUBING USING ALL GRADE 8 HARDWARE. 

3/4-16 4130 CHROME MOLY WELD IN BUNGS
3/4-16 JACK SCREWS (ZINC PLATED) 

3/4-16 JAM NUTS 

1/4 THICK CLAW 

ALL GRADE 8 HARDWARE








1978-1987 GM G-BODY REAR CONTROL ARMS FULLY ADJUSTABLE UPPERS & FULLY ADJUSTABLE LOWERS
COMPLETE KIT WITH (2) REAR POLY HOUSING BUSHINGS & GRADE 8 HARDWARE!!!


$449.00 + FREE GROUND SHIPPING TO ALL THE LOWER 48 STATES

YOU ARE LOOKING AT OUR AWESOME C3 FABRICATION & POWDER COATING'S , LLC - FULLY ADJUSTABLE UPPER & FULLY ADJUSTABLE LOWER REAR CONTROL ARMS FOR YOUR GM G-BODY REAR SUSPENSION. GET RID OF YOUR OEM STAMPED STEEL STOCK REAR CONTROL ARMS THAT CAUSE REAR END FLEX , SLOP , WHEEL HOP & TRACTION LOSS! C3 FAB'S REAR CONTROL ARMS ARE YOUR SOLUTION TO ANY OF THESE PROBLEMS!!!! C3 FAB USES NOTHING BUT THE BEST AMERICAN MADE PRODUCTS WITH OUR RACING COMPONENTS SUCH AS PROTHANE POLYURETHANE BUSHINGS WITH ZINC PLATED SLEEVES.
WITH C3 FAB'S FULLY ADJUSTABLE REAR CONTROL ARMS YOU CAN NOW DIAL IN YOUR REAR END ADJUSTMENT TO YOUR SPECIFIC NEEDS!! YOU CAN ALSO CHANGE YOUR PINION ANGLE WITH THESE EASY ADJUSTABILITY REAR CONTROL ARMS!!
WITH OUR FULLY ADJUSTABLE UPPER & LOWER REAR CONTROL ARMS, IT IS NOT NECCESSARY TO REMOVE THEM FROM YOUR VEHICLE TO ADJUST !! ONCE INSTALLED, ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS ADJUST THE 3/4-16 ADJUSTER SCREW WHILE YOUR CONTROL ARMS ARE MOUNTED ON YOUR VEHICLE !! ( ONLY MOUNT ONCE ) FOR BOTH 

















We also have our Products on ebay.Please call with any questions.Mike or Myself(Broc) will be happy to assist you...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

DAMN HOMIE


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Dec 15 2009, 09:00 PM~15993890
> *DAMN HOMIE
> *


Waaaaas up Big E? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Dec 15 2009, 10:53 AM~15987938
> *Here is our contact #562-472-8380 Mike Or 913-489-1580 Brock
> We also do custom fab work..We are always stocked with what you need.You won't have to worry about our product being on BACK ORDER... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

price for pair of boxed lowers for 96 caprice, extended 1/2" past stock length?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 12:00 PM~16214564
> *price for pair of boxed lowers for 96 caprice, extended 1/2" past stock length?
> *


180.00 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Those are NICE, its good to see people doin there thing, you guys are talented. :wow: :wow: :wow: 


And if you wanna trade for some wires, wouldn't mind having a set for my 86 monte, or 64 impala.
Just let me know.  

And i remember you posting a pic of a maroon lac on fwd d's. 
Some dude keeps asking for pics of devilles on 20's u should post it for him! 

Good shit. TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Jan 7 2010, 12:44 PM~16214988
> *Those are NICE, its good to see people doin there thing, you guys are talented. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> And if you wanna trade for some wires, wouldn't mind having a set for my 86 monte, or 64 impala.
> Just let me know.
> ...


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

I realy appreciate all of the orders coming in.everyone is getting ready for the spring,and summer.Keep them orders coming so i can continue to give great deals to all my lil family :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THOSE ARE NICE, JUST NEED A SPOT FOR THE POWERBALLS


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## awaibible (Feb 5, 2010)

ESMs website is under construction. Know of any websites that will show whether these fit my car?


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

TTMFT FOR *Big Jaycaddie*


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 10 2010, 08:43 PM~16577612
> *TTMFT FOR Big Jaycaddie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Looking good Big Jaycaddie :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 10 2010, 11:49 PM~16857413
> *Looking good Big Jaycaddie  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HEY DOGG, I SPOKE TO SOMEONE, GOING TO GET SOME OF THESE ARMS, ALONG WITH THE MOUNTING FOR POWERBALLS, AND ALSO MY PANHARD BAR, I AM SUPER STOKED, JUST NEED TO GET A COUPLE OF THINGS OUT THE WAY FIRST, WHAT DEAL ARE THEY DOING. (904) 993-5962


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

does it all come in chrome? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------

